# Rubberized ink problems



## Putprints (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Please help me out, Im doing a silkscreen using a RUBBERIZED WHITE INK, the screen is doing fine for like up to 10 shirts but after that the ink gets stuck on the pattern of the screen, When I tried cleaning the screen with a SCREEN OPENER, the emulsion sometimes gets removed, Is there a way for the RUBBERIZED INK not to get stuck on the screen for continous printing? btw, Im using a 3% fixer UR.. I've wasted 5 shirts already on Trial and error and I don't want to make another screen as it will be a loss for me. Hope to hear from you guys. Thank you in advance and God bless!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

When you say "rubberized ink" are you referring to silicone inks?


----------

